# Ugg Boots 0 - 3 months



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Found a variation on the original baby Ugg boot pattern which is for 0 - 3 months. I have made a pair from this pattern and they turned out great.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You had attached a *.docx file. I can read it fine...allowing others to comment without difficulty.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, love them, but what type of yarn should I use? Thanks


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, love them, but what type of yarn should I use? Thanks


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd like to try these boots, but some of the terms are not familiar to me. For instance; what is: ssk and BO?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

lw54n10 said:


> I'd like to try these boots, but some of the terms are not familiar to me. For instance; what is: ssk and BO?
> Thanks for any help!


There's a great website called www.knittingfool.com which has all of these abbreviations. For ssk it says:

SKPO slip knit pass over 
Slip one stitch with yarn in back (knitwise), knit the next stitch, then pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch and off the needle

Results in a single decrease stitch that leans left.

This method has been replaced by the Ssk method in most modern patterns.

BO is 'bind off', we in the UK would call it 'casting off' 
Hope this helps. 
:lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I used this pattern to make boots that fit an American Girl doll with sock yarn and US size 1 needles. The little girls I know always lose the dolls' shoes, but these tend to stay on a bit better.


----------



## stroby (May 30, 2012)

I would love this pattern but i am unable to find it.

Can you help please


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

stroby said:


> I would love this pattern but i am unable to find it.
> 
> Can you help please


Ugg Baby Boots 0  3 months

The original "Knitty Gritty" pattern for these boots can be found on DIY network. This pattern has been rewritten for a newborn baby as the original pattern only listed sizes from 3 months.

SIZE
0-3 months (length of foot approx 3.5 inches/ 9cm)

MATERIAL
Small amounts of main colour yarn, and contrast yarn.
Needles 4mm and 5mm

GAUGE
21st x 28R = 10x10cm with needles 5mm

DIRECTIONS
This boot is knit all in one piece, with a seam along the back of the leg and down the middle of the sole of the foot. The sole is knit in garter stich (knit every row), the rest of the boot is knit in Stockinette stich 
(knit RS, purl WS).

CO 22 stiches with needles 4mm and CC, knit one row
With right side facing, begin to work the sole as follows:

R1: k1, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k1
R2 and all subsequent WS rows: knit all stiches, but knit the yos twisted, i.e. into the back of the yarn over
R3: k2, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k2
R5: k3, yo, k9, yo, k7, yo, k9, yo, k3
R7: k4, yo, k9, yo, k5, yo, k4, yo, k9, yo, k4
R9: k5, yo, k9, yo, k6, yo, k6, yo, k9, yo, k5

After row 10, change to larger needle size and MC and continue in stockinette stitch for 8 rows

Shape the instep as follows:
R1: k26, ssk, turn work (ignore the remaining stiches on the needle for now)
R2: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn work (again ignore any remaining stiches)
R3: sl1, k7, ssk, turn
R4: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn

Repeat R3 and R4 4 more times.

R13: sl1, k7, ssk, knit to end of row, turn
R14: p19, p2tog, p to end of row

Now, with RS facing, knit 5cm of stockinette across all stiches.

Change to CC, knit 2 rows (garter stich), then BO knitwise.

FINISHING
Sew back seam using mattress stitch (www.knittinghelp.com shows you how)

With CC, make a fake sewing stich line down the side seams and across the instep, to imitate Ugg boots (if required).


----------



## stroby (May 30, 2012)

Thank you so much,i will print this tomorrow,i sell ugg buttons on Ebay,so now i will be able to knit them and use my buttons at last


----------



## nanasharon (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

These are adorable! Would make a different and very nice baby gift. Thank you!


----------



## Pamela Robbins (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to thankyou for the ugg boot pattern, Trisha.


----------



## drayke (Jul 19, 2011)

These look fab thanks


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you immensely!
So cute.
Warm hugs,
norma jeanm


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

I would love a link to the DIY Network pattern for the bigger sizes - I wasn't able to find it on their site. (They were convinced I really wanted to search for "eggs" - you gotta love computers).


----------



## drayke (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's Knit has some Ugg boots, this link might help
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/free_knitting_pattern/ozzie_piper_blake_booties/


----------



## Knitagain (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you, Trisha2, just what I've been looking for!!


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you These are perfect.


----------



## drivemetoknit (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish I cud see a picture of the finish item...


----------



## drayke (Jul 19, 2011)

If you click on the link I posted you will see a few pix of the finished boots


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much! These will be perfect for my granddaughter-to-be, due in October!


----------

